# Jacob sweater



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished it. 

You might remember that WIHH got me a Jacob fleece from Shepherds Harvest this year.
She chose this particular one because the sheep shares my last name.

The now-famous Levi Lowman:










So I spun and spun the whole fleece. Every itsy bit of it.
It was mostly white. Really it was.

Here is some of the yarn:










Then when I had all the white part done I picked this pattern:

Iced cardigan: Knitty First Fall 2010


I did some continuation/modification in order to use ALL the yarn.
I used all of it except about 15 yards of white.










I separated the wool by colors and spun it in 4 different batches of grey.










I had a LOT of ends to weave in on the sleeves, but it was worth it. 










Since my photographer is off to art camp you will just have to endure my crappy modelling and self-shooting.










It came out much longer than the pattern. Covers my posterior almost totally.
The grey collar/lapel part hangs a bit lower, but it drapes nicely.
I expect it to full some more. (It was still slightly damp in the pics).

Sorry for the terrible photos. I took a lot of hilarious shots that dont show the sweater at all. LOL
No smiling.

I still need to put the buttons on it. Hven't decided on them yet.

Anyhow, it is DONE! Weighs over 2 pounds too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I love! I like the stages of white and grey. I like the pattern too. I think its all the more fantastic considering you spun the yarn too!
I bet its going to be a nice warm sweater too.

The pics came out just fine.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

When I first started reading in this forum Marchwind had spun enough wool to knit her son a sweater.
Seeing her pics really inspired me to learn to knit originally.
At the time I was POSITIVE that spinning would be way too complicated but that knitting was 'doable'. 

Ah, those were the Old Days. LOL


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ... the work you have done is CRAZY beautiful !!! LOVE the shades of color !!! I'd love to see it ON you .... the drape looks amazing !!!! 
Now you need a hat with 4 horns on it !!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Colour me VERY IMPRESSED!!!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

It's beautiful and very inspiring. You're not smiling, but I am!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> When I first started reading in this forum Marchwind had spun enough wool to knit her son a sweater.
> Seeing her pics really inspired me to learn to knit originally.
> At the time I was POSITIVE that spinning would be way too complicated but that knitting was 'doable'.
> 
> Ah, those were the Old Days. LOL


 :thumb:

I was going to say seeing your sweater made we wish I could spin, and then I thought, spinning is impossible for me. Though I truly wish I could. 

There was a time I didnt think I could knit either though, and I made my 1st sweater a few days ago and am starting on a 2nd. Im really loving the colors.I thought about how to do it, and am making a v-neck.

I do love how much more can be made with knitting than crochet.
If it wasnt for this forum, I dont think I would have tried knitting.

Maybe someday


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful! And your pictures are very good!
I love the dark colors at the cuff and neck.
You did really good!
I want to see a full body picture, so I can see the whole sweater on you!
You are really a great knitter/spinner.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! I love the color changes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WOW GAM!!! That is amazing! You did a fantastic job and I love how you always are able and willing to take the time to make the color variation "just so". When your photographer get back from camp or when Lance is home have them take a full bodied photo. Can you prop the camera and do a timed shoot?

I don't know why I am still always in awe of what you turn out. You have the touch with the fibers in every way you choose to use them


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

That is so stunning and impressive!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

GAM that is absolutely beautiful! I love gray, and the combination of the gray and white is just stunning! I can't wait to see the whole thing ON you!

Is the bottom scalloped? In the flat picture, it looks like it is, but it could be just the way it is laying. It looks like the front lays lower than than the sides (I don't think I'm explaining it very well!)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That is beautiful!! I was surprised that the Jacob was so white. Most of what I see around here are about half and half, colored versus white. Your sweater is so beautiful.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo said:


> Is the bottom scalloped? In the flat picture, it looks like it is, but it could be just the way it is laying. It looks like the front lays lower than than the sides (I don't think I'm explaining it very well!)


Uh, kind of. Yeah.
I got a little increase-happy when I was making those right angles and so the points do hang a little lower than the hem. 
It looks intentional though and is not as noticable when its on.
Those longer points sort of distract your eye from the waistline. :teehee:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

GAM, the sweater is really lovely, especially the way you used the grays. And I can't believe how fast you spun a whole fleece and knitted it--a veritable sheep to sweater in almost no time


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful sweater, very nice knitting! You must be a fast knitter to get so much done so fast! Love how it turned out.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love that! The gradation (spelling?) of the colors are wonderful!

I always wanted to learn to spin & knit. I once taught myself to knit, but had little kids, and couldn't keep practicing on a regular basis. Nowadays, I know that I have the attention span of a gnat- and I get confused by patterns. (would love to have a full length sweater/coat to wear in cold weather. Any of you ladies do that kind of stuff? Knit clothing for pay? And what would price be?)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great job! I love that you separated the grays and edged the sweater with them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

GAM....this is my goal. 

Really, it is. 

My black/auburn ram just screams to be THE source for the awesomest sweater conglomerates.
Funny thing is, I _have_ successfully cleaned two fleeces in my time. :bouncy:

But the three that I sheared :ashamed: are pretty dirty. I do have two in the vat, though. :whistlin:, and I do use my rinse water each day to water less than 1% of my garden in the midst of this nearing horrendous-status drought. :sob:

You said you spun every last bit of that screw-horned wonder......how many pounds/ounces did you come up with, total ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, I lucked out in that this fleece came to me already washed. 
The tag that was in the bag of wool said it was 2.25#. I never double-checked the weight.

My finished sweater weighs a bit over 2 pounds. 
There were some locks I discarded because they had a lot of short 'hard' hairs in them.
Like little pieces of whiskers and they were super pokey. I had never seen anything like that in a fleece before.

Another interesting thing about this fleece was the way the spots were all different lengths. 
The very darkest stuff was much shorter than the white (which was pretty uniform).
I was reading that this is a trait common in the Jacob breed. 
They call it a 'quilted' fleece and I guess it is even noticable on the sheep. 
The wool grows longer on some colored areas than others. 

The whole project was just a trippy experience. I learned a lot.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really like this GAM. 
It looks so soft and the way you worked the colors. 
I hope I'll be able to make sweaters some day.........
God bless,
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I totally missed this thread last summer.

Absolutely Brilliant!! Love it 100%, including the scalloped bottom!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Gorgeous! Love the way you graduated the colour.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That sweater is _beautiful_ (at this point I can only dream), but am I seeing things? :huh:

That goat (sheep???) looks like it has four horns!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Stef, that is a Jacob sheep.
They can have upto 6!! horns. 
Isn't that crazy?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I missed this also. Gam it is beautiful, a testament to your imagination and creativity.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is so beautifully done! Love seeing the steps from sheep to sweater!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Wow! Just wow...


----------

